# Terzo Grado



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

1- cosa stai leggendo?

2 - prime letture

3- -una citazione

4 - un personaggio che non dimentichi

5 - il romanzo più triste (e/o più divertente)

6 - un romanzo d'amore

7 - un personaggio con cui identificarsi (e/o odiato)

8 - a chi faresti la corte?

9 - romanzo da portare sullo schermo

10 - una poesia d'amore

11 - libri che cambiano la vita

12 - un libro che ti ha fatto paura

13 - un'opera "minore" da riscoprire

14 - un romanzo che ti ha coinvolto

15 - per l'isola deserta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> 
> 2 - prime letture
> 
> ...



non c'è problema... tu mi dici quello che devo fare...... e io lo faccio


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non c'è problema... tu mi dici quello che devo fare...... e io lo faccio




Rispondere se vuoi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rispondere se vuoi


Dopo cena, di sicuro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 A frappè (alla fragola)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> 
> *delitto e castigo*
> 2 - prime letture
> ...


*un bravo boy scout*


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> 
> 2 - prime letture- le favole credo, non mi ricordo
> 
> ...


 giamaica con bob marley lucido


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?... I pilasti della terra
> 
> 2 - prime letture... I ragazzi della via Pal, Tre uomini in barca, Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, Il piccolo principe, I figli del capitano Grant, Viaggio al centro della terra, Dalla terra all luna
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2008)

torno dopo, lillo deve piscià.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> torno dopo, lillo deve piscià.



Mi raccomando la pupu'


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo? Il cacciatore di aquiloni
> 
> 2 - prime letture tutte le fiabe
> 
> ...


 scorte di cibo!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 2 - prime letture
> Calimero, paperetto nero
> 
> 8 - a chi faresti la corte?
> ...


Ho riassunto


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> 
> 2 - prime letture- i ragazzi della via pal
> 
> ...


ca va bien??


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

avevo scritto tutto!!!
Ora riprovo!
Che belle risposte che avete dato!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ca va bien??


Si ho preso nota di : Siluri neri per bianchi sederi... spero di trovare una copia da spedire ai miei ...


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo? - Più lontana della luna  di Paola Mastrocola
> 
> 2 - prime letture - Il mago di Oz, Cuore, Robinson Crusoe etc.
> 
> ...


 ...


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2008)

siluri neri per bianchi sederi è anche la mia opera minore da scoprire..
minore una cippa...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

ho dimenticato cosa stai leggendo....

la modista di vitali

allegro e delizioso


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Ho dimenticato un'opera fondamentale : Lo Zen e l'arte della decontrazione


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho dimenticato un'opera fondamentale : Lo Zen e l'arte della decontrazione


anche lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta...
ma siluri neri resta in hit parade


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> *Questa storia, baricco*
> 2 - prime letture
> *Iliade, odissea, cuore, i ragazzi della via pal, piccole donne*
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande non leggo bene... riesci a ingrandirlo un goccino di piu'?


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2008)

film che hanno lasciato un segno tangibile: il richiamo della foresta.  il giustiziere della notte


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

prime lettura di grande.... L'iliade


grande...mò va cagher


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prime lettura di grande.... L'iliade
> 
> 
> grande...mò va cagher


versione per bambini, con le figure!!!
Il mio papà me li leggeva sempre!!
E anche le leggende greche!!!
Che ci devo fare!!!
Manco leggevoio e già le sapevo tutte!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande non leggo bene... riesci a ingrandirlo un goccino di piu'?


aspetta che ci provo.......


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> versione per bambini, con le figure!!!
> Il mio papà me li leggeva sempre!!
> E anche le leggende greche!!!
> Che ci devo fare!!!
> Manco leggevoio e già le sapevo tutte!!!


obbè, ma se si parla delle figure io mi sparavo a 3 anni la divina commedia illustrata da dorè


----------



## Rebecca (7 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> .1- cosa stai leggendo? - Più lontana della luna  di Paola Mastrocola
> ..


mmmmmmhhhhhh
me l'ha regalato il BAS. 
L'ho lasciato a metà.
Così, per sfregio.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> obbè, ma se si parla delle figure io mi sparavo a 3 anni la divina commedia illustrata da dorè


beh, appena ho imparato a leggere le ho poi lette....per le figure andremmo anche su topolino e credo che trascenderemmo........


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> obbè, ma se si parla delle figure io mi sparavo a 3 anni la divina commedia illustrata da dorè


comunque sborona!!
Io 'la storia d'italia a fumetti' di enzo biagi.


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> mmmmmmhhhhhh
> me l'ha regalato il BAS.
> L'ho lasciato a metà.
> Così, per sfregio.



E' carino, a parte che parla di Torino e si svolge negli anni '70, non può non piacermi... questione generazionale...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> comunque sborona!!
> Io 'la storia d'italia a fumetti' di enzo biagi.


io mi son sparata in culla così parlò zaratustra mentre tu ti attaccavi alla tettarella


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi son sparata in culla così parlò zaratustra mentre tu ti attaccavi alla tettarella


Io all'epoca già leggevo in greco e latino....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io all'epoca già leggevo in greco e latino....



io a 4 anni preparavo la tesi...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' carino, a parte che parla di Torino e si svolge negli anni '70, non può non piacermi... questione generazionale...


Ma c'è questa che è una così. Non si impegna in niente, non prende posizione. Si fa passar la politica sopra.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi son sparata in culla così parlò zaratustra mentre tu ti attaccavi alla tettarella


io invece chiacchieravo con nitche stesso, in culla! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(se vogliamo puntualizzare quando TU eri in culla mia mamma andava alle elementari...... così solo per dire, eh!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io invece chiacchieravo con nitche stesso, in culla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciccia, ne ho 41..
o trombavo a 14 o non saprei...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciccia, ne ho 41..
> o trombavo a 14 o non saprei...


Aspetta, aspetta, mannaggia, non ho capito!
Che c'entri tu che trombavi!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Io anziche' esser nata con la camicia... son venuta fuori mentre leggevo il De Architettura... prendevo anche appunti sui capitelli Dorici


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

e comunque...... l'iliade e l'odissea le ho scritte io, a sei mesi.... di mio pugno sul bavaglino, tiè!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io anziche' esser nata con la camicia... son venuta fuori mentre leggevo il De Architettura... prendevo anche appunti sui capitelli Dorici


ma i dorici sono facili....
io scolpivo i corinzi!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma c'è questa che è una così. Non si impegna in niente, non prende posizione. Si fa passar la politica sopra.



In effetti tutta quadrata non è... ho letto un centinaio di pagine, non so come si evolverà la storia, comunque non è noioso, vedremo...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Maggio 2008)

Io il de bello gallico... con tutti quei galleti da papera ci andavo a nozze.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

tu sei fantastica e basta, ritina!!!!
Sei venuta fuori anche con la scopa e la borsa di amelia?


----------



## Rebecca (7 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In effetti tutta quadrata non è... ho letto un centinaio di pagine, non so come si evolverà la storia, comunque non è noioso, vedremo...


poi  me lo racconti come finisce.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma i dorici sono facili....
> io scolpivo i corinzi!!!!!!!


Ma io sono un architetto purista... il fogliame lo lascio agli ingegneri...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io sono un architetto purista... il fogliame lo lascio agli ingegneri...


----------



## Mari' (7 Maggio 2008)

*MEDUSA!*

_*Usare tono bonario, leggermente ironico e non minaccioso...  
ma annatevene un po' tutti affanculo*_

Ti ricorda qualcosa, qualcuno, qualche posto?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>



Tranquilla tanto non mi sono laureata in Architettura... ho mollato dopo 12 esami... senza mai passare matematica...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquilla tanto non mi sono laureata in Architettura... ho mollato dopo 12 esami... senza mai passare matematica...


pensa ora che faresti.... idsegneresti pavimentazioni insulse (Se non bagnetti e controsoffitti) anczichè mettere le etichette al posto giusto...... voglio dire, insomma!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stai su!!
Ti è andata bene, no!?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> _*Usare tono bonario, leggermente ironico e non minaccioso...
> ma annatevene un po' tutti affanculo*_
> 
> Ti ricorda qualcosa, qualcuno, qualche posto?


il miticcco perplessino 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ah, quanto mi manca...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

asu.... spero che tu non te la sia presa per la battuta di prima..... mannaggia, mi rendo conto sempre più che le nostre ironie non si incastrano, scusa! io intendevo che quando tu avevi una nno mia mamma ne aveva circa 10 e io non ero in progetto, era una battuta e mi scuso cento volte se ti ho offeso... la cancello? Oh, non so come faccio, ma ti irrito sempre!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> asu.... spero che tu non te la sia presa per la battuta di prima..... mannaggia, mi rendo conto sempre più che le nostre ironie non si incastrano, scusa! io intendevo che quando tu avevi una nno mia mamma ne aveva circa 10 e io non ero in progetto, era una battuta e mi scuso cento volte se ti ho offeso... la cancello? Oh, non so come faccio, ma ti irrito sempre!!


ma ti fai di vena??
chi si è offesa???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















  p  otresti essere...mia cugina


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ti fai di vena??
> chi si è offesa????
> 
> 
> ...


magari lo sono........


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> magari lo sono........


penso di poterlo escludere


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

MAnnaggia, ci ho provato, magari ereditavo.....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2008)

nota: sono una fantica di Harry Potter, li ho tutti, ci dormo di notte, li rileggo in continuazione. e ho tutti i volumi della Kinsella (I live shopping e varie). Se no pare cche da quando ho 5anni faccio l'intellettuale!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

1- cosa stai leggendo?  marquez: memorie delle mie puttane tristi

2 - prime letture  - dopo la collana disnay... Mark Twain - Le avventure di Huckleberry Finn

3- -una citazione - Seneca: la vita è come una commedia. non importa quanto è lunga, ma come è recitata

4 - un personaggio che non dimentichi - Massimo Troisi

5 - il romanzo più triste (e/o più divertente) - Stephen King - Il miglio verde

6 - un romanzo d'amore - passo.

7 - un personaggio con cui identificarsi (e/o odiato) - Rita Levi Montalcini - Umberto Veronesi

8 - a chi faresti la corte? - mi faccio corteggiare

9 - romanzo da portare sullo schermo - meglio che rimangano parole stampate

10 - una poesia d'amore - Neruda - Per il mio cuore

11 - libri che cambiano la vita - finora nessuno mi ha cambiato la vita. diversi quelli che hanno lasciato il segno: Primo Levi - Se questo è un uomo ; Brett Shapiro - L'intruso

12 - un libro che ti ha fatto paura - paura, nessuno. Un'adeguata tensione, disperation di King... per le prime pagine; poi si è rivelato una discreta cagata.

13 - un'opera "minore" da riscoprire - Fabrizio De André e Alessandro Gennari - Un destino Ridicolo.

14 - un romanzo che ti ha coinvolto - tutti, diversamente li metto via senza finire di leggerli

15 - per l'isola deserta? - uno solo?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Angelodelmale...vuoi congiungerti carnalmente con me??

garantisco dicrezione e pulizia.
citofonare giusy ore dei pasti
solo distinti


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nota: sono una fantica di Harry Potter, li ho tutti, ci dormo di notte, li rileggo in continuazione. e ho tutti i volumi della Kinsella (I live shopping e varie). Se no pare cche da quando ho 5anni faccio l'intellettuale!!!!


Anch'io adoro Harry Potter!

Se non li hai letti, ti consiglio 3 libri di Jennifer Weiner:
Brava a letto - A letto con Maggie e Letto a tre piazze, dal titolo sembrano libri che parlano di sesso, invece sono carinissimi!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *Holly*
> _.1- cosa stai leggendo? - Più lontana della luna  di Paola Mastrocola
> .._
> ...


Che fosse un auspicio?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

holly, vuoi congiungerti anche tu carnalmente con me??


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Che fosse un auspicio?



Ma le pensi proprio tutte!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Angelodelmale...vuoi congiungerti carnalmente con me??
> 
> garantisco dicrezione e pulizia.
> citofonare giusy ore dei pasti
> solo distinti
















non mi aspettavo una proposta del genere, posso pensarci?


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> holly, vuoi congiungerti anche tu carnalmente con me??



Eccccerrrto!!!!!  Quanti siamo?


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Citofonare Giusy????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E che abbiamo fatto qua? La casa del buon Gesù????


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi aspettavo una proposta del genere, posso pensarci?


l'ultimo bicchierino e poi aspetto una risposta.
che se esiti...c'è pronta holly a sostituirti (che mi sembra molto più attendibile...)


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi aspettavo una proposta del genere, posso pensarci?


pay many attention alle unghione assassine!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Citofonare Giusy????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Citofonare Giusy????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se le cose si mettono male io faccio un fischio e tu citofoni..
miii, ma ti devo insegnare tutto??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ultimo bicchierino e poi aspetto una risposta.
> che se esiti...c'è pronta holly a sostituirti (*che mi sembra molto più attendibile...*)


Così mi ferisci


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se le cose si mettono male io faccio un fischio e tu citofoni..
> miii, ma ti devo insegnare tutto??


Cioè faccio il palo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cioè faccio il palo?


E' una responsabilità mica da ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cioè faccio il palo?


la banda dell'ortica non ti dice niente??


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la banda dell'ortica non ti dice niente??


Vabè ma che ci guadagno????


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè ma che ci guadagno????


tu inizia a scrutare nella notte..che poi ci si mette d'accordo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè ma che ci guadagno????


il 20%


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu inizia a scrutare nella notte..che poi ci si mette d'accordo...


Eh no.... i patti vanno fatti prima....


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il 20%


Eh?????????????????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Minimo voglio il Fedi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se lui è d'accordo e non lo vuole oscuro, va bene


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciapel sot che l'è un biscot 

	
	
		
		
	


	













che zozzona!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se lui è d'accordo e non lo vuole oscuro, va bene


questa donna dev'esser mia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa donna dev'esser mia


Mi avrai, a patto che non sia solo una squallida storia di sesso


----------



## Mari' (7 Maggio 2008)

povero Fedi'  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ognuno gli vuole fare qualcosa


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mi avrai, a patto che non sia solo una squallida storia di sesso


sono già promessa al vecchio sdentato ma sò furba come una faina...






ritiriamo fuori la cerbottana al curaro e festa finita


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Vabè ho capito, faccio il palo....
Altrimenti rischio di essere corteggiata pure io da Asudem....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> povero Fedi'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ossignur... vuoi dire che anche oscuro gli vuole fare qualcosa? E che tutto il casino che fa, lo fa solo perché si sente rifiutato, come il bambino che tira i capelli alla compagnetta di classe pur di attirare l'attenzione?


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> povero Fedi'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì, ma con me va di lusso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Modesta sono....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè ho capito, faccio il palo....
> Altrimenti rischio di essere corteggiata pure io da Asudem....


questa è una voglia che non vi leverete mai, mr buttler


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono già promessa al vecchio sdentato ma sò furba come una faina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...















ci sto, dottor pivetta


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa è una voglia che non vi leverete mai, mr buttler


Uè io i baffi non ce li ho....


----------



## Mari' (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ossignur... vuoi dire che anche oscuro gli vuole fare qualcosa? E che tutto il casino che fa, lo fa solo perché si sente rifiutato, come il bambino che tira i capelli alla compagnetta di classe pur di attirare l'attenzione?


... nulla saccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	















giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, ma con me va di lusso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so ... al massimo lo porti per gite agli scavi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uè io i baffi non ce li ho....


sei pronta a giurarcelo?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uè io i baffi non ce li ho....


ah...non son baffetti??
hai il filino per il naso??


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nulla saccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O in qualche grotta....


----------



## Mari' (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> O in qualche grotta....


basta che non lo porti a sperdere


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa donna dev'esser mia


Lei mia cara è senza decenza!!!!
Si è già dimenticata di me!!!  Va bè che soffre di amnesie senili... però...
Non si fa così   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me ne andrò triste e derelitta....   Addio!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei pronta a giurarcelo?


Lo giuro sull'unghia del dito di Asu, quella saltata nel wc!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> basta che non lo porti a sperdere


Ma no Marì, ve lo rendo sano e salvo....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2008)

*Se seeee....*

Io sono mio!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E smettetela che quando l'ottenebrato torna gli vien uno sciupun dall'invidia!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma un pò di cuore non l'avete??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io sono mio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'hai mica un anulare da prestarmi??
il mio è finito nel cesso...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io sono mio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu ti preoccupi per lui e non per me????
Ti odio.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lei mia cara è senza decenza!!!!
> Si è già dimenticata di me!!!  Va bè che soffre di amnesie senili... però...
> Non si fa così
> 
> ...


mio amor, tu sei la mia virginale  sposa..
quella è solo sesso...sporco, nudo, orrendo e gustosissimo sesso


----------



## Old Holly (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mio amor, tu sei la mia virginale  sposa..
> quella è solo sesso...sporco, nudo, orrendo e gustosissimo sesso



Allora ritorno indietro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2008)

1- cosa stai leggendo? L'ospite inquietante di Galimberti e Diario di scuola di Pennac e ...il forum

2 - prime letture un libro con i palloncini raccolti dagli angioletti. Poi Topolino, fiabe, enciclopedia con biografie e riassunti di romanzi adulti, biografie e ...il vocabolario

3- -una citazione "La luna si frantumava in una pozzanghera" di Nadine Gordimer perché era un frammento di poesia insieme a molti altri all'interno dei suoi romanzi

4 - un personaggio che non dimentichi Bastian/Atreu de La storia infinita

5 - il romanzo più triste (e/o più divertente)Triste non è un romanzo ma una biografia: Mi chiamo Rigoberta Menchù

6 - un romanzo d'amore L'amore al tempo del colera di Marquez

7 - un personaggio con cui identificarsi (e/o odiato)Jane Sommers de Il diario di Jane Sommers di Doris Lessing e anche Benjamin Malussene della saga di Pennac

8 - a chi faresti la corte? Ulisse

9 - romanzo da portare sullo schermo La saga di Malussene di Pennac anche se è impossibile o Senza sangue di Baricco

10 - una poesia d'amore Aspettami ed io tornerò di K Simonov

11 - libri che cambiano la vita Io vado matta per la drammaturgia: Così è se vi pare e Vestire gli ignudi di Pirandello ... Lungo viaggio verso la notte O' Neal ...Casa di bambola Strindberg

12 - un libro che ti ha fatto paura ...da bambina la sintesi di Delitto e castigo

13 - un'opera "minore" da riscoprire Le due città di Mario Soldati

14 - un romanzo che ti ha coinvolto Bambini nel tempo e Cani neri di Ian Mc Ewen

15 - per l'isola deserta? Odissea e ...un Ulisse ..ma anche un ...Enea (tipo gli interpreti delle trasposizionii tv)


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Ma Casa di bambola non è di Ibsen?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e da bambina leggevi delitto e castigo???
mah...


----------



## Old Holly (8 Maggio 2008)

Vado a dormire, buonanotte a tutti/e


----------



## Mari' (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte a tutti/e


Sogni d'oro Holly!


----------



## Old Jesus (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte a tutti/e


Notte.... Io prima mi finisco di guardare "Cristo si è fermato ad Eboli"....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte a tutti/e


Notte Holly, vado anch'io!
Sogni d'oro!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte a tutti/e


2 minuti e ti raggiungo, mio amor...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Notte.... Io prima mi finisco di guardare "Cristo si è fermato ad Eboli"....


io attacco con la corazzata...


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Maggio 2008)

1- cosa stai leggendo?
purtroppo svariati articoli in inglese per il lavoro 

2 - prime letture
delle favole illustrate (Pierino e il lupo, Peter Pan, ecc.)

3- -una citazione
"Inutile prendere sul serio la vita. Tanto non se ne esce vivi". Mark Twain

4 - un personaggio che non dimentichi
Primo Levi

5 - il romanzo più triste (e/o più divertente)
Opinioni di un clown di Henrich Böll / Don Chisciotte della Mancia di Miguel de Cervantes

6 - un romanzo d'amore
Anna Karenina.. però ha un finale tragico. Allora "Orgoglio e pregiudizio" della Austen, almeno ci scappa il lieto fine.

7 - un personaggio con cui identificarsi (e/o odiato)
Holden Caulfield / odiato.. non mi viene

8 - a chi faresti la corte?
me la farei fare dal prof. Baher (Piccole donne crescono).. quando nel film dice più o meno "non ho nient'altro da offrirti che queste mani nude e il mio cuore pieno d'amore" mi rammollisco come un budino molle 

9 - romanzo da portare sullo schermo
La versione di Barney

10 - una poesia d'amore
Dolcissimo, possente Dominator di mia profonda mente; 
Terribile, ma caro Dono del ciel 

Il pensiero dominante, G. Leopardi

11 - libri che cambiano la vita
Il giovane Holden di Salinger

12 - un libro che ti ha fatto paura
Più che paura all'inizio mi ha scioccato "Viaggio al termine della notte" di Céline

13 - un'opera "minore" da riscoprire
Mah.. "Un anno terribile" di John Fante

14 - un romanzo che ti ha coinvolto
tutti, il grande amore giovanile è stato comunque "Il giovane Holden"

15 - per l'isola deserta?
I manuali delle giovani marmotte


----------



## Old Jesus (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io attacco con la corazzata...


Che è ? Quel famoso film muto, palloso, in bianco e nero ?


----------



## Mari' (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 2 minuti e ti raggiungo, mio amor...


Infedele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pensavo che dormizzi solo con me  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















PS Holly questa ruzza


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo? Trauma
> 
> 2 - prime letture La guerra dei bottoni -I ragazzi della via paal - Incompreso - Le vite dei santi - Piccole Donne - Piccole donne crescono - La capanna dello zio Tom -
> 
> ...


...qual'è la direzione giusta?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

la versione di barney non è portabile sullo schermo.
pensaci, è infattibile


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

fedi...opera minore dr faust??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e non mi faresti la corte?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















vado a letto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






dell'anulare..nessuna traccia??


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la versione di barney non è portabile sullo schermo.
> pensaci, è infattibile


però lo vedrei recitato da Nicholson.. oddio finora l'unico libro che non ha perduto fascino nella trasposizione cinematografica è "Io non ho paura" di Ammaniti diretto da Salvatores.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fedi...opera minore dr faust???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un alluce è lo stesso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Minore nel senso che andrebbe riscoperta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo giuro sull'unghia del dito di Asu, quella saltata nel wc!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io sono mio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va chi si vede. Ti conviene nasconderti che _un'oscura_ presenza incombe sulla tua persona. Ammazza quanto sei stato richiesto oggi. Ma non ti fisKiavano le oreKKie?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

ragazzi, fatevene una ragione...io vado a letto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non insistete perchè resti perchè non avete idea della stanchezza e dell'avvilimento (l'anulare nel cesso è stato il colpo di grazia..:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	





domani pensatemi...se leggerete di alcuni  anonimi cinesini infilzati sulla vela della fiera di milano siate orgogliosi!! una vostra amica ha sfidato l'oriente e ha venduto cara la pelle 

	
	
		
		
	


	













baci


----------



## Old Jesus (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazzi, fatevene una ragione...io vado a letto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte e in bocca al lupo per domani


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mio amor, tu sei la mia virginale  sposa..
> quella è solo sesso...sporco, nudo, orrendo e gustosissimo sesso


Ma sei squisitamente falsa, mia cara caina! Prima non mi hai detto così... vatti a fidare. E meno male che il problema era solo Fedy e che bastava sopprimere lui


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


ridi, ridi che mamma ha fatto I GNOCCHI


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Buonanotte e in bocca al lupo per domani


che il lupo crepi ammazzato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte Holly, vado anch'io!
> Sogni d'oro!





Holly ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte a tutti/e


Notte belle fanciulle


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Va chi si vede. Ti conviene nasconderti che _un'oscura_ presenza incombe sulla tua persona. Ammazza quanto sei stato richiesto oggi. Ma non ti fisKiavano le oreKKie?








   credo che mi ami... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...senza me non può più vivere...son la sua ossessione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma si dovrà fare una ragione...io ho deciso di dimenticarlo!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazzi, fatevene una ragione...io vado a letto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte.. _lavoratrice_..


----------



## Old Jesus (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che il lupo crepi ammazzato


Che muoia morto !!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma sei squisitamente falsa, mia cara caina! Prima non mi hai detto così... vatti a fidare. E meno male che il problema era solo Fedy e che bastava sopprimere lui


 
E tu avevi già accettato ...immagino!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Buonanotte.. _lavoratrice_..


vulvia...ssssssssssssss. resti tu il mio vero amorre, ma non diciamolo a nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma che zoccoletta sarò mai???


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

Notte Holly, Notte <giusy...notte medusina!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Notte Asu e notte a chiunque vada (mi rendo conto di essere cerebralmente laggata di circa 5 minuti)


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte Holly, Notte <giusy...notte medusina!!


per ultima?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mo va cagher anca tì


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vulvia...ssssssssssssss. resti tu il mio vero amorre, ma non diciamolo a nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un polpo ha meno tentacoli di te.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu avevi già accettato ...immagino!


Ti avrebbe dovuto sopprimere lei. Che sia chiaro.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Un polpo ha meno tentacoli di te.


la guera è guera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma Casa di bambola non è di Ibsen??
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  sbagliato ...a quest'ora confondo i nomi!
Avevo in testa qualche altro autore teatrale...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la guera è guera...


Alla faccia dello sterminio


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vulvia...ssssssssssssss. resti tu il mio vero amorre, ma non diciamolo a nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'accordo. serbiamo il riserbo.

domani vai e distruggili!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  piantagli addosso le unghie..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> d'accordo. serbiamo il riserbo.
> 
> domani vai e distruggili!
> 
> ...


Oppure prendi la mira e sparagliele a distanza


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Alla faccia dello sterminio


su  dottor pivetta...a noi resta lo squash...vuol mettere??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi io e te siamo contigue...stiamo adese ai nostri bei corpicini


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Oppure prendi la mira e sparagliele a distanza


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> d'accordo. serbiamo il riserbo.
> 
> domani vai e distruggili!
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma Casa di bambola non è di Ibsen??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nell'enciclopedia c'erano i romanzi riassunti. Per cui di alcuni come appunto Delitto e castigo risaltava ancor più il male compiuto senza reale ragione. Per questo ni aveva turbata ...non capivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nell'enciclopedia c'erano i romanzi riassunti. Per cui di alcuni come appunto Delitto e castigo risaltava ancor più il male compiuto senza reale ragione. Per questo ni aveva turbata ...non capivo.


tu te li ricordi i romanzi della salani??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu te li ricordi i romanzi della salani??


Sì li prendevo in biblioteca. A casa avevo la collana La scala d'oro della Utet ...da bambina non facevo che leggere ho letto tutto Verne e Twain ...poi alle medie e ai primi anni delle superiori mi sono buttata sulla teologia e poi ...analfabeta di ritorno per dieci anni...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su  dottor pivetta...a noi resta lo squash...vuol mettere???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo ben so, dottor Ciurlini


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

*tardi si fece*

vado davvero..
notti bellezze.
che Dio MI benedica...


----------



## Mari' (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazzi, fatevene una ragione...io vado a letto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fagli gli occhi tondi tondi mi raccomando


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2008)

Buonanotte a chi ...va..


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su dottor pivetta...*a noi resta lo squash*...vuol mettere???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quando volete fare due tiri...


----------



## Mari' (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando volete fare due tiri...


Vabbe' ... ma per un po' di tempo staremo tranquilli, no?


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' ... ma per un po' di tempo staremo tranquilli, no?


Ma io intendevo a squashhh...mica con le sinapsi di oscuro!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Si, dai credo che adesso si sia un pò sfogato...per un pò starà buonino..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo a squashhh...mica con le sinapsi di oscuro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che vi frega, alla fine? Se vuole sfogarsi ancora, ben venga. Noi ci facciamo due ghignate in più.


----------



## Mari' (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma che vi frega, alla fine? Se vuole sfogarsi ancora, ben venga. Noi ci facciamo due ghignate in più.


... si ma dopo un po il troppo stroppia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si ma dopo un po il troppo stroppia


Quando si ritiene che sia troppo, è sufficiente non rispondergli più e loro non faranno altro che parlarsi addosso, fino a stancarsi.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Quando si ritiene che sia troppo, è sufficiente non rispondergli più e loro non faranno altro che parlarsi addosso, fino a stancarsi.


Ehhhh....bastasse quello!!!

vabbeh, sperem!

Notte fanciulle...vò a durmì!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhhh....bastasse quello!!!
> 
> vabbeh, sperem!
> 
> Notte fanciulle...vò a durmì!


Ti seguo a ruota, mal di testa e sonno non mi danno pace.
A domani
notte a tutti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> comunque sborona!!
> Io 'la storia d'italia a fumetti' di enzo biagi.


 
caxxo....quei 4 volumi pensavo di averli letti solo io.......bella,però....

per l'isola deserta, pensavo si parlasse di compagna umana.....se si tratta di un libro....La recerche di proust....così può darsi che finalmente la leggo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Anch'io adoro Harry Potter!
> 
> Se non li hai letti, ti consiglio 3 libri di Jennifer Weiner:
> Brava a letto - A letto con Maggie e Letto a tre piazze, dal titolo sembrano libri che parlano di sesso, invece sono carinissimi!


Letto a tre piazze è troppo spassoso, si lascia leggere che è una bellezza....


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> *i segreti erotici dei grandi chef, di I.Welsh*
> 2 - prime letture
> *salgari, verne...circa 8 anni.*
> ...


.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Maggio 2008)

Che forte!

Ora vado a leggermi le vostre risposte... 




Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> *Santa Barbara dei fulmini*
> *J. Amado*
> 2 - prime letture
> ...


----------



## Old Holly (8 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Letto a tre piazze è troppo spassoso, si lascia leggere che è una bellezza....


Gli altri due non li hai letti?
Sono veramente piacevoli!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Gli altri due non li hai letti?
> Sono veramente piacevoli!!!


me li segno.....alla prossima scappata da Feltrinelli, li metto in borsa


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2008)

Holly, grazie, me li leggo appena faccio una retata in libreria!!!!
(e finisco la pila vergognosa sul comodino)

Gente, la butto lì:

Lady Jane

Scarpette Rosse

Il piccolo alpino



chi li ha letti???? Scommetto over 40!!!! Sono nata 40enne, mica è colpa mia!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Holly, grazie, me li leggo appena faccio una retata in libreria!!!!
> (e finisco la pila vergognosa sul comodino)
> 
> Gente, la butto lì:
> ...


Anche io!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















La seconda che hai messo!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

il piccolo alpino l'ho letto anch'io. bellissimo.

qualcuno ha letto Lupo, ci sei?? era un libro per ragazzi delle edizioni salani.
una meraviglia..o il pesco selvatico??


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche io!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei natAAA quarantenne anche tu? Che intendi, fedi?!!??!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> meglio platone che il prozac
> 2 - prime letture
> 
> ...


no, in questo momento lago, lago, lago, lago.

oppure....alla baia del silenzio .


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2008)

> 10 - una poesia d'amore
> Dolcissimo, possente Dominator di mia profonda mente;
> Terribile, ma caro Dono del ciel
> 
> Il pensiero dominante, G. Leopardi


 
te la copio. si, si.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì li prendevo in biblioteca. A casa avevo la collana La scala d'oro della Utet ...da bambina non facevo che leggere ho letto tutto Verne e Twain ...poi alle medie e ai primi anni delle superiori mi sono buttata sulla teologia e poi ...analfabeta di ritorno per dieci anni...


 
maremma..ma eri una secchiona!


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1- cosa stai leggendo?
> 
> *L'allevamento della capra nelle aree svantaggiate*
> 
> ...


Più o meno....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> maremma..ma eri una secchiona!


Noooooooooo leggevo qualsiasi cosa ...pur di non studiare...


----------

